# Heading for The Narrows



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Should be there by 9pm tonight.  If there are keeper fish there you can bet your booty I'll come back with some proof! .....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Right behind ya. See ya at Strangler's!!  Leaving now Bubbablue.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like all dinks so far from what I've heard.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah that was it a bunch of dinks. Clyde caught a couple fat ones that went 16 to 17 inches and we saw 2 keepers at 18 and 19 inches. Bite died at 1130 when the tide went slack.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

pink BA's?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yeah Trevor,*

Pink BA's. When the tides running good the bite is good. The 16", 17"'s I caught were fat and put up a good fight! The two keepers we saw were skinny. I would not have kept the 18" as it was boarderline. If the man had come a hour later that fish would have been 17 1/2". The guy who caught it would have been busted!

IMO, the Narrows needs another month to start producing keeper fish. With that said those 17 inchers were fun. ....Tightlines


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Can you give me directions to Kent Narrows from 495 or 50? Also what kind/size hooks/weights do you use with the Bass Assasins. Thanks guys.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> pink BA's?


BA=bass assasins...if'n yer not scared...try the pinkies


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I never thought that they would catch fish but they do. I started using pink BA's last year at narrows with some good success. This year I caught a 29 inch trout, a small flounder, and several stripers on them.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That's great. I have Friday off and plan on fishing the narrows for a couple of hours. I also already have pink BA's (not to mention pink underwear  ). Ok, I only wear white--but that's not any of your business.

Anyone gonna be at AI Friday? I thought about going there, but since I don't have a 4 wheeler and have never been there, I figured I'd go to the narrows.


----------



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

What size BA's are you using? 5"? Are you rigging them weightless?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> That's great. I have Friday off and plan on fishing the narrows for a couple of hours. I also already have pink BA's (not to mention pink underwear  ). .


knew sumthin was funny wit ya  .....good luck,tryin ta get FLF down b4 he leaves on Tuesday


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang, and I kind of, sort of had a choice, fishing or eating. Pop was up from SC, and was leaving today, first Grennbriar (West "by God" Virginia, for two or three days, and then home to SC, golf, ocean, sand,,,,,ahhhhhhhh.

Less I regress, it was Pop, there was food offer, guess I am like Pavlov's dog, and the dinner bell, but people have been known to die from not eating, and the worst I have gotten is maybe a bit cranky from lack of fishing. Actually, been about two months I believe that I have wet a line, and Husky almost gave me a hunker for AI, and though off Saturday (work until six on Friday), little chance of hitting Kool Ice in time to "ice down" the fresh stuff, plus, Navy plays Notre Dame, and have to be on the sofa for that one (as with the Army game in December). If nothing else, always next year.

So close, yet so far.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello mitchman,*

We were useing 5" pink BA's with a 3/8 oz jig head. .....Tightlines


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Went out last night from about 9 to 11*

As soon as I got there 2 guys were putting a couple of fat 19" ers in the cooler.

I felt like a dumbarse 'cause I brought out 9 and 8 foot rods- first time there and thought that it was going to be beach  .Anyway, besides breaking my wrist I caught a few 16-17" in an hour or so. Everybody was using the pink BA's or something really simmilar, but I brought 3/8 jigheads and they weren't nearly enought to drop in that current running under the bridge. Bummed a couple of 1oz from the other guys there (thanks - I get the feeling you guys are on this board but I didn't ask )and pulled a couple out.

Going back next week with my fresh water gear for a good fight. Thanks FL Fish and Anthony for directions!


----------



## Maxwell (Sep 20, 2004)

Hay Otter:
What side of the Narrows were you fishing, East or West. I was there earlier on the West side 3 -6:30. No hits untill slack tide then a lot of small rock. Only saw one 14" caught on bait. Looks like I need to stay out later.

Max


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is the fishing at the narrows any good in the morning or just at night? If at night, I'm going tonight rather than tomorrow.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Husky,*

At night when the tide is running is best. Cast up above the light/shadow line from the lights of the bridge. Let it sink and do a *REAL SLOW * retrive, I'm mean just bump it on the bottom. I use a 8' Solaris with a 3/8oz pink BA and 30lb PP. On a slow retrieve you'll pick up a fish on just about every cast. Thing is, your going to get 20 or 30 dinks to get a keeper. Use the lightest line you can, you need to get distance to catch the fish. My 8' Solaris with a Daiwa Capricorn and 30lb PP will cast a country mile. Ask Jay, I caught fish from the first cast until the tide died. A fool can catch fish at the Narrows and it's a blast on light tackle! ....Tightlines


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Man, I like to use a 6' rod there. Then again, haven't got more than a few dinks there. I guess I'll try my 8' Fin Nor rod with 12 lb test or my 7' rod. Will go tonight then. Which side--east or west?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Either but West has produced for me. I will be there if you are going. Might try to get Clyde to come along. Bring rain gear, they are predicting rain.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I welcome the rain. Less people that way!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Trevor, why don't you come by Mike's and park your car there. That way we can carpool and take the HOV on 50!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, what time are you all figuring? Don't have to be at work too early, so may come by for social hour or something.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

High tide is around 6 so would like to be there to catch the outgoing.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey Jason, 
I might stop by and say howdy at KI. May be the last time I get the chance before you get on the bird.

Rick

.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am out the door now. See everybody there. Please NO Traffic!!! yeah right


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

crap, I wasn't going to go til 9 ish.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Those fish will be a lot bigger within the next month. The water temps need to drop another 10 degrees or so.

Wait for a snotty, windy night and you'll clean up. Fish soft plastics near the bottom on a moving tide. Sometimes you can also score with topwaters or midwater plugs, but the fish are usually smaller.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Saw. Florida, Husky and Bubba, and saw Florida git one small dink. Any how, am going to try and get back out for the tide change, but married with kids, kind of tough.

Good seein all of them though, and hopefully, Jas will get another decent one before he leaves.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Don't waste your time Shaggy.*

Just got off the phone with FLF & Husky. Those two fools have put on thier pink undies and are on the way to OC together.  Trevor called home to get a hall pass and got the 3rd degree from Moma.  Maybe Jay won't need a German wife after all? LMAO   .....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hell, tell 'em to hit AI, my brother is there at least until Saturday, me get off at 7pm tomorrow, but weather looks, like....... well to say the least not so good. Who knows, the Jeep may be missing the sand, don't know?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Who are you kidding?*

That pimped out truck of FLF's will never see the sands of AI again! He should be wareing a boa around his neck and working some girls. We'll rename him RoscoFisherman  ROFLMAO....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*OC was a bust....*

They fished the Rt 50 bridge last night with not much luck. Husky needs to get back before his hall pass expires.  They are on the way back, Jays focus is now on Carp fishing. ....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Not yet! Still got a trip on Monty that will hopefully go out. 

OC wasn't a complete bust, I got one about 22 or 23 inches but saw a 29, 30 and 27 1/2 caught by some of the locals. Tide was perfect and the weather was awesome. Only problem: A huge school of bunker was all over the place. So much bait they were being real picky with the lures. The two big fish were caught on 6 inch storms. We stayed until we ran out of lures. Got a couple hours sleep and drove home. I ended up with a couple 16 and 17 inchers at the narrows. Might do it again tonight depending on the weather!


----------

